# lets talk fish



## Bro Bundy (May 4, 2013)

Im a big fish eater I love salmon,tilapia,tuna,flounder,and many more.I would eat a great white shark if i could lets here some of the fish u guys enjoy eating and im not talking about pussy lol


----------



## DF (May 4, 2013)

Sea bass! Mmmmmmm!


----------



## Georgia (May 4, 2013)

Freshwater bass and speckled perch


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 4, 2013)

sea bass gives me the shits for some reason lol


----------



## DF (May 4, 2013)

Perch???? Georgia you hick ass mofo!


----------



## DarksideSix (May 4, 2013)

i'm not a big fish person but i'll tear up some trout every once in a while.


----------



## DF (May 4, 2013)

I like all types of fish.  Salmon, flounder, striper, trout, etc....


----------



## Georgia (May 4, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Perch???? Georgia you hick ass mofo!



What they are delicious


----------



## R1rider (May 4, 2013)

cod, halibut, salmon, any shellfish, tuna, and even catfish


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 4, 2013)

Eat alot of fish u will never be fat


----------



## Georgia (May 4, 2013)

Your bone will be so lubed from the oils


----------



## Chainman (May 4, 2013)

Grouper, I grew up on the Gulf of Mexico and I love the Grouper, only fish better is Snook, and ya can't get it in a supermarket or a restaurant.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 4, 2013)

Anyone else notice u can eat as much fish as u want and not have that heavy feeling in your stomach


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 4, 2013)

halibut is the bomb!!


----------



## bronco (May 4, 2013)

Blackened tuna, and salmon


----------



## Infantry87 (May 4, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> Im a big fish eater I love salmon,tilapia,tuna,flounder,and many more.I would eat a great white shark if i could lets here some of the fish u guys enjoy eating and *im not talking about pussy* lol



Shit I am. Smells like fish, pull up a dish.
Back to the topic.... Cant eat alot of fish unless its either blackened with heavy seasons or the salmon I get at sams club. They stuff it crab meat and its awesome. Pepper and some lemon juice and Ill nom nom on that bitch


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 4, 2013)

it does smell like fish at times...fuckin weird aint it anyway lemon on fish is the way i do it.Beside the lemon i like it plain


----------



## RedLang (May 4, 2013)

My favourite is mangrove jack, Snapper and coral trout! Reef fish yum!

I just use garlic and lemon to cook. In the oven wrapped up in foil.


----------



## RISE (May 4, 2013)

Dude if I was stuck on an island I'd be set, i fuckin love seafood!  As for fish Grouper is my fave, then comes Trout, Mahi Mahi, Salmon, Swai, Tilapia, Red Fish, Tuna and Flounder aint too bad.  I'm also huge on calamari, lobster, mussels and crab.


----------



## RISE (May 4, 2013)

I forgot Catfish, love that shit too


----------



## basskiller (May 4, 2013)

been really getting into fresh cod these days .. It's pretty good and not at all fishy tasting .. Very bland flavor as compared to most fish and when your eating a lot of it.. that helps


----------



## Jada (May 4, 2013)

Jada said:


> blue fish baby!


----------



## Seeker (May 4, 2013)

Pacific cod, salmon, red snapper, tuna, halibut, shellfish. If it's high in protein I'm eating it! I stay away from Tilapia, shitty protein content and mostly farm raised. If it ain't wild caught I ain't eating it.

If it smells like fish it's a dish, if it smells like cologne leave it alone.


----------



## cokezero (May 5, 2013)

Crapie!!!! hands down the best. then tilapia, catfish and salmon.


----------



## bubbagump (May 5, 2013)

Channel cat, crappie and walleye.  Raised on that shit. Me and my dad use to spend most of the summer on the river bank sundown till morning.  We had some farm ponds that we could always pull a few crappie out of.   I like tuna, salmon, tilapia, herring, hell I even get ddown on sardines sometimes.


----------



## SFGiants (May 5, 2013)

Sword and Shark make for great steaks!


----------



## JAXNY (May 5, 2013)

I used to eat a lot of orange roughy. 
I haven't seen it around though.


----------



## SHRUGS (May 5, 2013)

Orange roughy cooked in coconut oil has become my favorite lately.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 5, 2013)

SHRUGS said:


> Orange roughy cooked in coconut oil has become my favorite lately.
> !SHRUGS!



ive been cooking alot with coconut oil


----------



## djkneegrow (May 5, 2013)

Salmon is one of my favorites. I also like walleye, tilapia, ahi tuna, and trout. Not a big fan of catfish. Haven't tried much else other than stuff like cod, barramundi, and halibut which all taste good. Anyone who doesn't like the fishy taste of fish should try barramundi, it is the mildest tasting fish around.

On a side note if anyone is wanting seafood or seafood type high in protein try alligator tail. It is one of the highest proteins per 4 oz you can find. Alligator tail has 54g of protein per 4oz of raw meat, on the downside it has over 230 calories per 4oz, but that isn't that big of a deal when you need calories.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 5, 2013)

Im about to get down on a pound of tilapia


----------



## RISE (May 5, 2013)

djkneegrow said:


> Salmon is one of my favorites. I also like walleye, tilapia, ahi tuna, and trout. Not a big fan of catfish. Haven't tried much else other than stuff like cod, barramundi, and halibut which all taste good. Anyone who doesn't like the fishy taste of fish should try barramundi, it is the mildest tasting fish around.
> 
> On a side note if anyone is wanting seafood or seafood type high in protein try alligator tail. It is one of the highest proteins per 4 oz you can find. Alligator tail has 54g of protein per 4oz of raw meat, on the downside it has over 230 calories per 4oz, but that isn't that big of a deal when you need calories.



I love gator tail, only problem is its expensive as hell.  I think i bought a lb for about 15 bucks a while ago.


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 5, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Sword and Shark make for great steaks!



i see shark steaks at the grocery store sometimes but they're weird looking. i haven't talked myself into trying them yet.


----------



## Kit'sTreasure (May 11, 2013)

Salmon, tuna, tilapia, Swai, Redfish, whiting, just about any fish that's fresh.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 20, 2013)

speaking of fish..I got some good pussy last night lol


----------



## sprawl33 (Aug 24, 2013)

tilapia tilapia tilapia tilapia tilapia 
that's all I ever seem to eat.
maybe once and awhile I'll go salmon or something but rarely


----------



## powermaster (Aug 30, 2013)

I have just recently started eating fish tilapia salmon mackerel bass I don't think there is much I have not tried. I love sea food in general anyways.


----------



## BigTruck (Aug 31, 2013)

I eat Dawson's bay salmon steaks for a quick and easy 36 grams of protein per 6 oz filet. I try to stay away from any fish that isn't fresh but these filets are the best frozen fish I've come across by far. Good co. And awesome quick meal for any one with limited time and always on the go like me.


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 1, 2013)

Fresh Walleye, Bluegills, & Crappies right outta the lake down the road lately for me. Right in the pan with coconut oil.  Nothin better...
!SHRUGS!


----------



## powermaster (Sep 1, 2013)

I pickup some tilapia and salmon that you can just throw in the oven and bake for 30 min. Tilapia was good but the salmon I was was is the filet


----------



## powermaster (Sep 3, 2013)

powermaster said:


> I pickup some tilapia and salmon that you can just throw in the oven and bake for 30 min. Tilapia was good but the salmon I was was is the filet



I must have been drunk when wrote this post. Don't even remember what I really meant to say.


----------



## Hardpr (Sep 3, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Perch???? Georgia you hick ass mofo!



perch is in the pike and waleye family. good stuff


----------



## username1 (Sep 5, 2013)

salmon, tilapia, catfish, cod,  about all i can think of at the moment


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 11, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> ive been cooking alot with coconut oil



What's the benefits of the coconut oil ?


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 11, 2013)

All fish is great! Being from Florida I've grown up eating fish all the time, dolphin, grouper, mangs, yellowtail, kings, wahoo, triple tail, you name it! Two tilapia filets mashed up in a cup of rice is my fav pre workout meal, the fish doesn't fill you up and the rice gives you the huge pumps !


----------



## Joliver (Dec 11, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> I used to eat a lot of orange roughy.
> I haven't seen it around though.



Orange roughy--I knew I couldn't be alone on this...
Catfish. (From the south...swimming trash cans are a delicacy)
Mako...just so I sound pretentious.


----------



## AliCat (Dec 12, 2013)

Love catfish.


----------

